# isa 2006 firewall wont block a user using facebook



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

In our school we have a isa 2006 firewall and we have more then 300 users. They are managed in groups which are teachers they have access to youtube and fb. But the other students group there are many students that are able to use facebook for some unknown reason. I have created a rule which is able to block but he managed to join facebook via https and i have also managed to lock this damn site but he still is able to do it. I have also in our isa server installed GFI webmonitor which is in a group where people cannot use facebook but he still got access to that. I saw his user and he is no administrator or something else. Any ide how to lock this person using facebook? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you able to monitor his traffic? Is he by chance using a proxy server of his own in IE settings?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep ive seen hi isnt able to add any proxy cuz he doesnt have any access to add proxies


----------



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

I think he was referring to a proxy site. A search on google and you will find piles of them. You go to the website (proxi site) then put in the address you want to go to.

Maybe your best bet would be to install a program, on the work station he uses, that gives you access to watch what he does (log me in) be sure to set it up so he can't tell when you are watching him. Why figure out what he is doing when he will show you himself.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What site or URL are you blocking via the ISA server? There are quite a ew ways to get to facebook without going directly to Facebook.com


----------

